# What would you say....?



## siefersl (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok so my partner and I went on a police standby for a no-knock warrant, the suspect is known to have weapons mainly guns... So at twelve thirty as I was awoken from my sleep I had just started thiry minutes ago leave the station. We go to the staging point for the sherifs department.  Shortly after our arrival the deputy in charge walks up to the truck and asks... "Are you guys up to date on your trauma and gun shots??"  Now of all the witty remarks that I could quickly come up with in my mind I decided that he is probably just excited and I replied "yes."   Although I really wanted to reply "oh shoot... gun shots we got the wrong truck for that. I thought we were here just for looks.  You mean we might actually have to do something... we have to call the other techs who are trained in that type of situation."

I know I love the police don't get me wrong i apreciate thier help, just sometimes wonder???


----------



## Rattletrap (Nov 29, 2007)

"We are the animal ems and are only here for the K9 unit."


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 29, 2007)

EMS?  They told us we were taxi drivers today.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 30, 2007)

Gun shots?  Trauma?  Now I know that was mentioned in my protocols somewhere...

-Kat


----------



## medicdan (Nov 30, 2007)

Wait, will there be blood? I cant handle that!
Will there be a hole? Can I poke it?


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 30, 2007)

siefersl said:


> "Are you guys up to date on your trauma and gun shots??"


 

"I think I read a pamphlet on it last year."


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh, thought of another one!

Gun shots?  But my parole officer said I'm not allowed to be near guns!

-Kat


----------



## BossyCow (Nov 30, 2007)

No, can I practice on you first?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 2, 2007)

*We are trained professinals!*

"Really!"  Good thing I stayed at at a Holiday Inn last night!!! B)
          "Your'e killing me Smalls, your'e killing me!"
                (any guess to the movie!) ^_^


----------



## EMTryan (Dec 2, 2007)

Gunshots, trauma...oh no, I was sick that day!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 2, 2007)

"No need to be...I've seen you shooting at the range before."


----------



## Arkymedic (Dec 2, 2007)

siefersl said:


> Ok so my partner and I went on a police standby for a no-knock warrant, the suspect is known to have weapons mainly guns... So at twelve thirty as I was awoken from my sleep I had just started thiry minutes ago leave the station. We go to the staging point for the sherifs department.  Shortly after our arrival the deputy in charge walks up to the truck and asks... "Are you guys up to date on your trauma and gun shots??"  Now of all the witty remarks that I could quickly come up with in my mind I decided that he is probably just excited and I replied "yes."   Although I really wanted to reply "oh shoot... gun shots we got the wrong truck for that. I thought we were here just for looks.  You mean we might actually have to do something... we have to call the other techs who are trained in that type of situation."
> 
> I know I love the police don't get me wrong i apreciate thier help, just sometimes wonder???



"That's ok. Out of the eighteen rounds you'll fire you'll be lucky to hit him just once"


----------



## firetender (Dec 2, 2007)

How about, "That's a valid question."

You gotta figure, not a lot of us are as used to gunshot wounds as we are to, say, M.I.s. Also, most cops I know have an element of fear running through them (not misplaced). I don't know that you could assume he was talking in reference to patching up the perp. It may very well have been about him.


----------



## Arkymedic (Dec 2, 2007)

firetender said:


> How about, "That's a valid question."
> 
> You gotta figure, not a lot of us are as used to gunshot wounds as we are to, say, M.I.s. Also, most cops I know have an element of fear running through them (not misplaced). I don't know that you could assume he was talking in reference to patching up the perp. It may very well have been about him.



I agree fire I just couldn't help being a smart *** and making some comment though. As a LEO I also understand that fear.


----------



## paramediclori (Dec 2, 2007)

I would have just said, "You know, it's been a while since I have read it, but I have never had a gun  shot or a trauma, but I have always wanted one....."


----------



## siefersl (Dec 3, 2007)

I would like to make sure that it is known that I was not attempting in anyway to slander the police at all.  I'm sure I'm not the only one that found humor in it.  There is a very real possibility that one of the deputies could have been hurt... its just the manner of how he aproached it is what I found amuzing.  I'm sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Dec 3, 2007)

Damn I knew  shouldnt have slept during EMT class.


----------



## paramediclori (Dec 3, 2007)

siefersl said:


> I would like to make sure that it is known that I was not attempting in anyway to slander the police at all.  I'm sure I'm not the only one that found humor in it.  There is a very real possibility that one of the deputies could have been hurt... its just the manner of how he aproached it is what I found amuzing.  I'm sorry if I offended anyone.



I am sure you didn't offend anyone, how many times have you said something and two seconds later, thought, wow, that was dumb!  I know I have.  In fact, my partner and I walked into a scene the other day and fire was doing CPR.  My partner asks, "Is this a class one?"  HAHA  It happens.


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 4, 2007)

In all honesty, my reaction to that question, since I work with most of the cops around here on a regular basis, would most likely be.. Really?  Ya think so?  Way cool!


----------



## captainbeatty (Dec 5, 2007)

"Are you guys up to date on your trauma and gun shots??" " No,but we _are_ up to date  on our hepatitis and flu shots."


----------



## paramediclori (Dec 5, 2007)

captainbeatty said:


> "Are you guys up to date on your trauma and gun shots??" " No,but we _are_ up to date  on our hepatitis and flu shots."



HAHA!!!!!  That's awsome!h34r:


----------



## EMTmetzger (Dec 12, 2007)

"dont worry i saw this in a movie once!"


----------



## EMTmetzger (Dec 12, 2007)

siefersl said:


> I would like to make sure that it is known that I was not attempting in anyway to slander the police at all.  I'm sure I'm not the only one that found humor in it.  There is a very real possibility that one of the deputies could have been hurt... its just the manner of how he aproached it is what I found amuzing.  I'm sorry if I offended anyone.



its probly best u didnt say anything though cuz you dont want to make yourself look like an ***


----------



## Jon (Dec 24, 2007)

"Gun shots? I thought you guys were getting set up for a super-soaker fight?" 

I wouldn't knock the fact the the typical police shooting has more bullets missing the target than hitting... no sense worrying the guys any more... But if you are familiar with them, a lighthearted comment might just relieve some stress.


----------

